# [SOLVED] File needed: printer driver inf for Canon ip4500



## Catra (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a Dell desktop XP sp2 to which is attached via usb, my Canon ip45400 printer. Got a new Dell Vostro laptop Win7 Pro x64 that I want to add the printer to via network.

The printer is shown under my network in Win7 but when I try to connect to it, I get an error saying it cannot find the driver but gives a dialog box to locate it. The top of the dialog reads "File needed: printer driver inf for Canon ip4500 series" 

I have searched the internet for the inf file, but have come up empty.:4-dontkno

Any suggestions where I should look? Have looked through the Canon site and even downloaded a file but it does not install properly because it cannot find the printer ... and around and around it goes ... can't install the update without the printer installed, can't install the printer without the inf driver installed!

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: File needed: printer driver inf for Canon ip4500*

Have you tried the Canon website?
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...oadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=357&modelid=15596
Select your OS

They do list win7 drivers
You may have to manually install the driver through the Device Manager

Bill


----------



## Catra (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: File needed: printer driver inf for Canon ip4500*

Thanks, Bill.
Did a manual install on the laptop and now I can see and use the printer! Yay!
Cheers :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: File needed: printer driver inf for Canon ip4500*

Glad to hear it.
Thanks for letting us knowray:
Bill:grin:


----------

